

Ask HN: Thoughts on the new landing page for our email reduction service? - Maascamp

https://lightermail.com<p>We're in private beta and just redesigned our landing page. Was hoping to get HN's opinion as to whether we're communicating effectively.
======
mikkel
Very cool styling - there are some messaging concerns as karolisd mentioned.

For instance, I was a bit confused as to why I was reading about other
services / how you don't change my inbox labels and configuration instead of
reading about what you provide. (The "Manage your inbox, don't change it"
messaging)

Are you A/B testing your goals and content? Your email signup goals are
fantastically straightforward which a ton of sites are lacking.

Full disclaimer: I am helping with a framework called Xander
(<http://www.xander.io>) that does multivariate testing - let us know if we
can help. There's also optimizely which is a YC startup and pretty cool for
straight A/B tests.

~~~
Maascamp
Thanks for the feedback! We're not yet A/B testing the landing page yet
(working up to a more public push where that will come into play). That's a
very interesting point about discussing our competitors instead of ourselves.

Xander looks pretty cool. The Google Analytics tie in is crucial. I'll
probably be testing it out in the coming weeks.

------
karolisd
My main question was "Does this work with Gmail?" and I see you've answered it
in the second placeholder text (but not the first) and in the bottom right.

But if it's Gmail-only for now, maybe mention that right at the beginning?

~~~
Maascamp
Thanks for the feedback! We had discussed this some, so it's good to get other
opinions on it.

